# Netzwerktraffic auslesen



## bazz-dee (1. Feb 2006)

Hi,

ich will im moment den Netzwerkt Traffic auslesen, also im Linux System ist das ja über ifconfig ganz einfach,
aber hat Java auch irgendwelche OS unabhängige Methoden um den Traffic auszulesen ?


Gruß bazz-dee


----------



## AlArenal (1. Feb 2006)

Nein.
Via Java-Bordmitteln am Port lauschen kannste knicken.


----------



## bazz-dee (1. Feb 2006)

Aber ich sag mal die Anzahl der Bytes die über ein Netzwerk-Interface gesendet/empfangen wurden??

Im Linux kann ich ja via ifconfig eth0 die daten auslesen, im win muss es doch auch etwas geben?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Feb 2006)

bazz-dee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich sag mal die Anzahl der Bytes die über ein Netzwerk-Interface gesendet/empfangen wurden??
> 
> Im Linux kann ich ja via ifconfig eth0 die daten auslesen, im win muss es doch auch etwas geben?



Gibts es sicher auch. Aber was hat das mit Java zu tun?


----------



## bazz-dee (1. Feb 2006)

ich dachte da gibt es vielleicht eine Klasse die das Betriebssystem unabhängig schon macht, so das ich da nicht extra zwischen Systemen unterscheiden muss.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

falsch gedacht, sowas gibts leider nicht



> Im Linux kann ich ja via ifconfig eth0 die daten auslesen, im win muss es doch auch etwas geben?


ja, aber normalerweise nur als root


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2006)

jo bei den meisten linux systemen sollte e snur als root gehen, bei mir im ubuntu gings irgendwie auch ohne, aber egal, ich hab ne abfrage eingebaut die prüft ob root rechte vorhanden sind und gut is.

im windows geht das übrigens über "netstat -e"

falles es interessiert hier die source:
http://www.bazz-dee.de/progs/network/NetworkTraffic.java


----------



## bazz-dee (1. Feb 2006)

öööhm das war ich grad


----------

